# User Nudges



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't know where to post this but I think its a really useful feature

Can we introduce a feature which allows users to nudge others users when sending them a PM if they are online? - Resulting in a sort of pop up or something on their side.

I get so sick of sending PM's and waiting for that person (who is still online) to reply.

Does my head in!!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is already an option for a pop up on arival of a new pm. So on the next page click on the forum this would be activated and the user notified via a small pop up window.

But it's almost a redundant option now with how browsers handle pop ups, so most of the time this would be blocked anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

works on firefox, once you click allow the first time


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I generally leave myself logged on all day, even if I am not actually on the forum I still appear to be - I expect quite a few people do the same and especially if they are at work they may have it on a screen that they minimise and restore throughout the day.

Charlie


----------

